
Ten open source tech you should take a look at before 2020 - dragosbulugean
https://archbee.io/blog/10-open-source-tech-you-should-take-a-look-at-before-2020
======
lioeters
A table of contents would have been helpful to have at the start of the
article:

\- Swift

\- Kotlin

\- Kubernetes

\- Elixir

\- Elm

\- Flutter

\- Redis

\- TensorFlow

\- Istio ("service mesh" for microservice architecture)

\- The ELK (Elasticsearch, Logstash, and Kibana)

Another suggestion: provide links to each of these projects, to save the
reader the effort to copy paste and search.

